# Anyone else own a RW Bowman Saddle?



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey everyone!

So about a year ago I bought a RW Bowman Pleasure Trail saddle. Super gorgeous, minimal tooling (which I like), matching conchos on the stirrups, lots of rigging for attaching baggage. Nice chocolate color to match my breastcollar.

This is the saddle:
B-Light Pleasure Saddle

I've never met another person with a saddle from these makers, although I can say that they do 100% craft their saddles very, very well. They can be pretty expensive, mine retailed for $1900 and their Wade style saddles are around $2500 and up. They only sell to retailers, so I just happened to get one from Lammles that fit my very stocky QH at the time.

Does anyone else here own a RW Bowman saddle? What do you think about it? What do you like and don't like?

I don't ride in mine much since I ride English, but just can't bring myself to part with it. It's so beautiful!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

WillowNightwind said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So about a year ago I bought a RW Bowman Pleasure Trail saddle. Super gorgeous, minimal tooling (which I like), matching conchos on the stirrups, lots of rigging for attaching baggage. Nice chocolate color to match my breastcollar.
> 
> ...


Don't own one technically, but have sold 100 or so in the past few years, you will not find a better Saddle for the money anywhere, no brag, just fact :wink:

One of our members here has one, he has written 6 or 8 pages on how well he likes it, another member who no longer is on the forum also had one, he was in love with it also 


.


----------

